# C&R ist das erlaubt??



## BadnerPower (3. Februar 2007)

Ist C&R eigetlich erlaubt?Da man doch Fische die nicht dem schonmaß/zeit entsprechen dem gewäser entnehmen muss oda?


----------



## Wulli (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Pssssssssst!


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

:q :q :q


----------



## esox_105 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Ich verweise mal auf die Suchfunktion  ...


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Glaube die (nicht) gegebenen Antworten dürften dir auch eine Antwort sein, oder...!? *g* 

Aber du liegst mit deiner Vermutung eigentlich richtig, um dir mal ne genaue Aussage zu geben...!


----------



## Nauke (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Der Pipel ist 15. 
Gebt ihm mal vernünftige Antworten.


Da sich das Thema für mich als Kochtoppangler nicht stellt kann ich auch nicht
rechtlich richtig antworten.

Aber sich über die Frage lustig machen ist auch nicht die richtige Art und Weise.

Auch wenn C&R nervt, immer schauen wer fragt.

Aller Anfang im Board ist nicht so leicht#h


----------



## bennie (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Neuer Acc., uraltes Thema


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Es giebt wie immer Lücken im Gesetz....man darf/soll nur die Fische mitnehmen die man auch sicher verwerten kann und da meine kühltrur immer voll ist......


----------



## Dennert (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

ja


----------



## BadnerPower (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Dann ist es mir eigentlich noch nichtmal erlaubt eine winzige Rotauge zurückzusetzen|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Auch wenn man die Suchfunktion benutzen kann, ist es dennoch sinnvoll gerade im Junganglerforum mal auf die hier gestellte Frage auch einigermaßen präzise einzugehen. Schliesslich wird da viel Unsinn erzählt und es sind viele Gerüchte dazu im Umlauf.

Also denn:

Kompliziertes Thema!!

Grundsätzlich:
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, also in jedem Bundesland gelten eigene Gesetze.

Es gibt in keinem Bundesland ein Gesetz, dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen verbietet! Aber es gibt Gesetze, die das zurücksetzen von Fischen verlangen (Schonzeit, Schonmaß etc.)

Diese von Tierschützern und (leider) auch einigen Anglerverbänden vertretene Philosophie, dass man jeden gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen muss, rührt aus dem Tierschutzgesetz her.

Danach darf man keinem Wirbeltier unnötig Schmerzen zufügen oder töten.
Den geforderten "vernünftigen Grund" zum Angeln interpretieren dann eben einige dahingehend, dass nur das Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ein laut Tierschutzgesetz vernünftiger Grund sei und deshalb auch jeder (maßige) Fisch entnommen werden müsse.

Dem entgegen steht, dass Angler ja zum zurücksetzen gezwungen sind, sofern sie einen Fisch fangen der das Mindestmaß nicht hat oder gerade Schonzeit. 

Dazu kommt, dass jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter eigene Regeln aufstellen kann, sofern sie die gesetzlichen Mindeststandards einhalten.

Das kann heissen, dass ein Gewässerbewirtschafter verlangt, dass jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wird.

Es kann aber auch bedeuten, dass ein Gewässerbewirtschafter nur die Mitnahme bestimmter Größen erlaubt. Z. B. aus der ebenfalls in den meisten Ländern gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen "Hegepflicht".

Ein Verein oder anderer Gewässerbewirtschafter kann also z. B. festlegen, dass nur Karpfen in der Größe von 50 - 60 cm entnommen werden dürfen, alle anderen geschont sind.

Eine Streitfrage wird auch immer bedeuten, was es heisst, dass z. B. jeder maßige Fisch entnommen werden muss.

Kein Problem da, wo ein Fisch Schonmaß und Schonzeiten hat.

Interessant dürfte es werden, wenn ein Fisch kein Schonmaß in einem Gewässer hat, wie die hier angesprochenen Rotaugen z. B.. Da müsste dann (juristisch) geklärt werden, ob jeder Fisch ohne Schonmaß als "maßig" gilt und entnommen zu werden hat, oder ob ein Fisch ohne Schonmaß eben niemals "maßig" sein kann und dementsprechend zurückgesetzt werden kann - auch und gerade in einem Gewässer mit Entnahmepflicht für alle maßigen Fische.

Es gab schon diverse Urteile von Amtsgerichten zum Thema "zurücksetzen von Fischen".

Da wurden auch schon Angler verurteilt.

Allerdings nicht wegen des zurücksetzens selber, sondern weil sie sich z. B. mit dem zurücksetzen übermäßig lange Zeit liesen, um den Fisch mehrmals zu fotografieren.

Referenzurteile höherer Gerichte gibt es dazu bislang nicht.

Das bedeutet:
Jeder Angler muss sich zuerst einmal selbstverständlich an die in seinem Bundesland geltenden Gesetze halten, sowie an die an seinem Gewässer vom Bewirtschafter aufgestellten Regeln.

Diese sind allerdings juristisch unterschiedlich interpretierbar (siehe oben).

Das bedeutet, dass jeder Angler angezeigt werden könnte, der einen Fisch zurücksetzt.
Da in Deutschland die Unschuldsvermutung gilt, muss die Staatsanwaltschaft allerdings beweisen, dass man einen Gesetzesverstoss begangen hat,was im Einzelfall sehr schwer werden dürfte.

Zu dem Thema gibt es viele Standpunkte und Meinungen, einige davon sind auch im Magazin zu finden (www.Anglerpraxis.de):
Hier,
hier,
*und vor allem hier*

Man sieht also, dass die Frage nicht einfach mit ja oder nein zu beantworten ist)


----------



## magic feeder (18. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

thomas, dat haste jut jesacht


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (18. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

jetzt mal echt ne doofe frage dazu....

Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, das man angezeigt und strafrechtlich verfolgt werden KANN wenn man einen gelandeten Fisch wieder zurück in die Freiheit entsendet?

Wofür sind denn dann die schonmaße der Fische?ß

oder habe ich es falsch verstanden`?

MfG Aliman


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Wenn en wildgewordener Tierschützer/rechtler sieht, dass Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt, aber nicht weiss dass die Art gerade Schonzeit hat, kann es durchaus passieren dass der Dich anzeigt.

Dann muss die Staatsanwaltschaft auch erstmal tätig werden - wobei da wohl die meisten Fälle schnell eingestellt werden dürften bzw. Freisprüche vor Gericht erfolgen.


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Moin,

das ganze wird teilweise noch undurchsichtiger. Ich hatte selbst schon folgenden Fall:

Es handelt sich um ein Salmonidengewässer der Äschenregion mit gutem Bachforellen, Regenbogenforelen und eben Äschenbestand. Vereinzelnd kommen Hechte vor. Das Wasser befindet sich in Bayern.

So, laut Bezirksfischereiverband besteht ein Verbot in ein solches Gewässer Hechte oder Aale zu besetzen. Der Fischereipächter hat aber auf seiner Tageskate ein Schonmaß und eine Schonzeit für den Hecht angegeben. Juristisch gilt der Begriff "besetzen oder aussetzen" auch für Fische, die dem selben Gewässer entnommen wurden und wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Wie soll man sich verhalten? Der Pächter droht damit die Tageskarte einzuziehen, wenn man Ihn auf das Problem anspricht.

Interessanter Fall, oder?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Janbr (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Sorry,

ich hab nochmal Nachgeschaut. Es ist sogar nach der bayrischen AvFig ausdrücklich verboten. Darin steht explizit in § 19 das Hechte auch nach dem Fang nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Trotzdem verlangt es der Pächter.....


----------



## esox_105 (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

... in Bayern gehen ja auch die Uhren anders ...  :q


----------



## RickyMike (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn en wildgewordener Tierschützer/rechtler sieht, dass Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt, aber nicht weiss dass die Art gerade Schonzeit hat, kann es durchaus passieren dass der Dich anzeigt.


 
Halloooo was meinst du mit wildgewordener Tierschützer/rechtler, vergisst du an dieser Stelle das wir die selben Ziele verfolgen? Ich finde es schon traurig genug das die selbst ernannten Tierschützer/rechtler (verdammich da gibts ja auch noch die weibliche form davon, also die sind auch gemeint) bis zum heutigen Tag nicht mitbekommen haben das wir auf Ihrer Seite stehen und auch hegen und pflegen und zusäztlich sogar noch den Dreck von so manchen Tierschützer/rechtler oder rechtlerin am See oder Fluß aufräumen. An dieser Stelle auch mal ein dickes Lob an dich, deine Antworten sind durchdacht und sehr informatief Danke und Grüßle aus dem Gäu


----------



## höcht (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Ich würd mal so sagen wenn du einen Fisch fängst und er ist maßig und du kannst ihn verwerten nimm ihn mit, brauchst du ihn allerdings nicht und du hast ihn gefangen wirf ihn wieder rein, das ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt aber wenn nicht ein tierschützer neben dir steht wird keiner etwas sagen denn was bringt den fisch wenn er nicht gegessen wird sondern ewig in der gefriertruhe liegt? also bin ich der meinung das man ihn wieder reinwerfen soll, das gesetz ist nur wegen den tierschützern entstanden die sagen angeln darf man nicht aus spaß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2007)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

@ Jan:
Bei §19 Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG ) gehts aber um Besatzmaßnahmen, nicht ums zurücksetzen, wo steht da, dass Hechte nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen:

§ 19 Besatzmaßnahmen
(1) Fische dürfen nur ausgesetzt werden, wenn dadurch das Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG), vor allem der Artenreichtum und die Gesundheit des Fischbestandes, nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Satzfische sollen aus Betrieben stammen, die laufend vom Fischgesundheitsdienst oder anderweitig tierärztlich betreut werden; für einen Besatz mit Aalen sollen Glasaale verwendet werden. Ein Besatz mit Ausnahme von Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling, Schleie, Karpfen und Aal muß aus Beständen oder Nachzuchten erfolgen, die dem zu besetzenden Gewässer ökologisch möglichst nahe zugeordnet werden können.
(2) Fische der folgenden Arten dürfen nach Maßgabe des Absatzes 1 und, vorbehaltlich des Bescheides der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde über die Ausstellung von Erlaubnisscheinen (Art. 35 Abs. 1 Satz1 FiG), ohne behördliche Erlaubnis ausgesetzt werden: 
1. Forellenarten, mit Ausnahme der Meerforelle
2. Saiblingsarten,
3. Huchen,
4. Coregonenarten,
5. Äsche,
6. Schleie,
7. Karpfen,
8. Aal in den Flussgebieten des Main und Elbe mit Ausnahme der Seen,
9. Hecht,
10. Zander,
11. Edelkrebs,
in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nr.3 FiG auch Weißfische der anderen in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Nr. 7 genannten Arten. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen, auch nach ihrem Fang im betreffenden Gewässer, nicht ausgesetzt werden:
1. Aal und Hecht in Fließgewässern der Forellen- und Äschenregion sowie in Seen, in denen hauptsächlich Seeforellen und Seesaiblinge vorkommen; Aal darüber hinaus nicht in Gewässer mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden Edelkrebsbestand,
2. Bachsaibling in Fließgewässern mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand an Bachforellen oder Äschen.
(3) Soweit Fische der in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten nicht nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 erlaubnisfrei ausgesetzt werden dürfen, ist das Aussetzen nur mit Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde zulässig; nach Absatz 2 Satz 2 unzulässige Besatzmaßnahmen können nicht gestattet werden. Die Erlaubnis darf nur für bestimmte Fischarten und Gewässer oder Gewässerstrecken erteilt werden; die Gewässer müssen, abgesehen vom Besatz mit Aal, im natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet der Fischart liegen. Die Erlaubnis ist nicht erforderlich,
1. wenn die Besatzmaßnahme Gegenstand eines mit der Fischereifachberatung des Bezirks abgestimmten Artenhilfsprogramms ist,
2. wenn sie im Fall eines Fischnotstandes (§ 9 Abs. 6 Satz 2) nicht rechtzeitig eingeholt werden kann,
3. für das nach § 9 Abs. 9 Satz 1 zulässige Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische.
(4) Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (§16 Abs. 1 Satz 3) hat Aufzeichnungen über die durchgeführten Besatzmaßnahmen zu führen aus denen Ort und Zeit der Maßnahme sowie Art, Alter, Menge und Herkunft der eingesetzten Fische zu entnehmen sind. Die Aufzeichnungen sind mindestens drei Jahre lang aufzubewahren und der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf Verlangen vorzulegen.
(5) Verboten ist das Aussetzen von Fischen, die
1. nicht zu den in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz 1 (alle in Tabelle § 9) genannten Arten gehören,
2. künstlich genetisch verändert worden sind, insbesondere durch Kreuzen verschiedener Arten, Vervielfachen des Chromosomensatzes, Festlegung auf ein Geschlecht oder gentechnische Arbeiten, soweit nicht eine Genehmigung zur Freisetzung nach dem Gentechnikgesetz vorliegt, dies gilt auch für die Nachkommen genetisch veränderter Fische. Zur Vermeidung nicht beabsichtigter Härten oder aus überwiegenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls kann die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde Ausnahmen zulassen, soweit nicht eine Genehmigung nach dem Gentechnikgesetz erforderlich ist.
(6) Bei erheblicher Gefährdung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG) können die Bezirke durch Verordnung oder die Kreisverwaltungsbehörden durch befristete Anordnung das Aussetzen bestimmter Fischarten weitergehend beschränken oder verbieten. 
(7) Für das Aussetzen von Fischen in geschlossenen Gewässer im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nrn. 1 und 2 FiG, deren Absperrung ein Überwechseln von Fischen in andere Gewässer soweit wie möglich ausschliesst, gelten von den vorstehenden Bestimmungen nur
1. Absatz 1 Satz 2,
2. Absatz 4, wenn das geschlossene Gewässer regelmäßig mit der Handangel befischt wird. 
Das Aussetzen von Zehnfusskrebsen der in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz1 nicht genannten Arten ist vorbehaltlich des Absatzes 5 Satz  2 in Gewässern jeder Art verboten.


----------



## Ossipeter (9. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Ein Film dazu:
https://www.outsideonline.com/2160036/its-illegal-catch-and-release-germany


----------



## MarkusZ (10. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Wird komplizierter, denn die AVFiG gilt für ganz Bayern, aber:



> (6) Bei erheblicher Gefährdung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 FiG)  können die Bezirke durch Verordnung oder die Kreisverwaltungsbehörden  durch befristete Anordnung das Aussetzen bestimmter Fischarten  weitergehend beschränken oder verbieten.



In Mittelfranken wäre es z.B. verboten, Hechte zurückzusetzten:



> § 3 Besatzeinschränkungen
> In den Salmonidengewässern (§ 2) ist untersagt:
> Der Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen, Zander, Hecht
> und Aal.
> ...


----------



## MarkusZ (10. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

@thomas



> wo steht da, dass Hechte nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen:



Na hier:



> n geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Abs. 1 Nr.3 FiG auch  Weißfische der anderen in § 9 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Nr. 7 genannten Arten.*  Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen, auch nach ihrem Fang im betreffenden  Gewässer, nicht ausgesetzt werden:
> 1. Aal und Hecht in Fließgewässern der Forellen- und Äschenregion *sowie  in Seen, in denen hauptsächlich Seeforellen und Seesaiblinge vorkommen;  Aal darüber hinaus nicht in Gewässer mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden  Edelkrebsbestand,
> 2. Bachsaibling in Fließgewässern mit einem sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand an Bachforellen oder Äschen.



Da dürfte man schon Schwierigkeiten haben, das falsch interpretieren zu können.



> Der Pächter droht damit die Tageskarte einzuziehen, wenn man Ihn auf das Problem anspricht.



Ohne Sondergenehmigung der Fischereibehörde kann der Pächter keine Schutzregeln für Hechten erlassen. Wie er das dann intern handhabt, ist ne andere Sache. Bei Fischererierlaubnisscheinen gibt es wahrscheinlich keinen Kontraktionszwang.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ohne Sondergenehmigung der Fischereibehörde kann der Pächter keine Schutzregeln für Hechten erlassen. Wie er das dann intern handhabt, ist ne andere Sache. Bei Fischererierlaubnisscheinen gibt es wahrscheinlich keinen Kontraktionszwang.



Für Bayern gilt:
Die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde (Landratsamt) muss die Erlaubnisscheine abstempeln bedeutet also im Amtsdeutsch:

Fischereierlaubnisscheine bedürfen der Bestätigung durch die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde. 

Wie das dann in dem Beispiel rechtlich aussieht weiß ich auch nicht. Auf der einen Seite steht die AVBayFig, auf der anderen Seite steht ein bestätigter Erlaubnisschein - und damit das ganze noch richtig schön kompliziert wird spielen auch noch abstrakte Begriffe wie Forellen- bzw. Äschenregion eine Rolle. 

Hast du an einem Fluss schonmal ein Schild gesehen wo steht "Ab hier Äschenregion" o.ä.? Die Grenzen sind da ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes seehr fließend - was im Zusammenhang mit dieser in dubio pro reo Geschichte wohl eher zugunsten des Anglers genutzt werden könnte.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> Ist C&R eigetlich erlaubt?
> 
> Da man doch Fische die nicht dem schonmaß/zeit entsprechen dem gewäser entnehmen muss oda?



Deine Schlussfolgerung ist falsch und dieser Blödsinn setzt sich immer mehr in den Köpfen fest.
Wenn etwas verboten ist, ist es Fische zu angeln um sie dann wieder frei zu lassen.
(Vorausgesetzt sie Leiden unnötig, wobei Leiden und Unnötig im Auge des Betrachters liegt)

Einige halten das mit dem Tierschutzgesetz unvereinbar.
Aber noch weniger vereinbar ist es, um Spaß zu angeln und dann als Alibi die Fische zu töten.
Denn das ist ganz klar nicht im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes.

 Sollte eine Art bedroht sein, dann macht man zum Schutz Einschränkende Auflagen, wie Mindestmaß oder Schonzeit.
 Das bedeutet nicht, das man ungeschützte Fische nun alle töten sollte.
 Bis dann irgendwann alles seinen eigenen Schutz benötigt, nur weil einige Deppen Ihr Hirn ausschalten und sich rechtlich nur absichern wollen.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Hallo,

@Franz


> Hast du an einem Fluss schonmal ein Schild gesehen wo steht "Ab hier Äschenregion" o.ä.?



Nein, aber in vielen Bezirksfischereiverordnungen sind diese Gewässergrenzen genau festgelegt.

@Janbr

Wenn das betreffende Gewässer in diese Kategorie gehört, dann würde es mich wundern, wenn es für Hechtschonmaß/Schonzeit eine Sondergenehmigung der Fischereibehörde gab. Sieht eher nach ahnungslosem Sachbearbeiter bei der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde aus, der einfach alles abstempelt, was er vorgelegt bekommt. 

Ob du allerdings je wieder eine Karte bekämst, wenn du dich nicht dran hieltest oder die Sache der Behörde melden würdest, kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Ist Euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass der trööteröffnende "Jungangler" mittlerweile in Rente sein könnte? |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Mittlerweile ist erst 25!
Aber die letzte Aktivität ist von 2010.
Ob der noch im board aktiv ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

na und?

Wie man sieht, wird noch diskutiert und andere interessieren sich auch fürs Thema.....

Also alles gut..


----------



## Franz_16 (13. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Franz
> 
> ...



Das wäre mir neu. Hast du mal ein Beispiel? Ich kenne nicht alle Bezirksverordnungen.


----------



## fishhawk (13. März 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Hallo,

gerne :

Oberfanken:



> § 1
> 
> Für die außerhalb des EU-Aalmanagementplans liegenden *Salmonidengewässer* Roter Main (oberhalb Bayreuth), Warme Steinach, Weißer Main (ab der Einmündung der Schorgast), Sächsi-sche Saale (ab der Einmündung der Südlichen Regnitz bei Hof), Selbitz (oberhalb Marxgrün), Ro-dach (oberhalb Kronach), Weismain, Lauter (Staffelstein), Leitenbach (Hallstadt), Wiesent, Alster (Seßlach), Schwabach (Igensdorf), Trubbach (oberhalb Kunreuth), Gründleinsbach, Mittelebrach (bis Mündung in die Rauhe Ebrach) einschließlich aller Nebengewässer der oben genannten Flüs-se sowie für die Ködeltalsperre gelten kein Schonmaß und keine Schonzeit für Hecht (Esox lucius) und Aal (Anguilla anguilla). *Hechte, Aale und Regenbogenforellen (Onchorhynchus mykiss) dürfen in diesen Gewässern nicht ausgesetzt werden. Gefangene Exemplare dieser Arten dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.*



oder in UFr umgekehrt, was nicht Salmonidenregion ist:



> Unter Hinweis auf  § 19  Abs. 2  AVFiG  wird festgelegt, dass
> in Unterfranken *alle Fließgewässer* mit Ausnahme nach-
> folgender Gewässerabschnitte *der Forellen- und
> Äschenregion (Salmonidenregion)* angehören:
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> Ist C&R eigetlich erlaubt?Da man doch Fische die nicht dem schonmaß/zeit entsprechen dem gewäser entnehmen muss oda?



In der neuen Info-Zeitschrift des RhFV ist mein Artikel zu c&r erschienen. Ihr findet die pdf-Datei zur Zeitschrift unter diesem Link:

http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2017-2_web.pdf

Seiten 11-15.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Halo Kolja,

Danke dass Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hast. 
Würde mich als Angler freuen wenn sich Deine Sicht der Dinge durchsetzt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In der neuen Info-Zeitschrift des RhFV ist mein Artikel zu c&r erschienen. Ihr findet die pdf-Datei zur Zeitschrift unter diesem Link:
> 
> http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RhFV-Info_2017-2_web.pdf
> 
> Seiten 11-15.


Klare Leseempfehlung,gute Arbeit,
danke dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Hier haben wir nun den Artikel direkt einstellen dürfen bei uns, sollte dann auch der Diskussionsstrang dazu werden:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753


----------



## Marlaender (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Also,wenn ich versehentlich einen Hecht dran habe,der schnell mal zu groß für meine Kühltruhe ist, muss ich ihn zubereiten und dann die gebratenen Reste in den Müll schmeißen weil wir so viel Fisch nicht geschafft haben zu Essen und ihn auch nicht zurück setzen durfte obwohl mir das vorher klar war? Aber die intermassigen und geschohnten Arten muss ich dann quälen (also so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe ist zurücksetzen ja quälerei)?
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C&R ist das erlaubt??*

Das ist nicht bundeseinheitlich gleich geregelt.

Je nach Bundesland, Gewässerbewirtschafter etc., kann es selbst im gleichen Bundesland unterschiedliche Regelungen geben.

In Bayern musst Du an fasst allen Gewässern nach Landesrecht aus Hegegründen jeden nicht geschonten Fisch knüppeln, daher brauchst den gar nicht verwerten (weil Hege übergeordneter Grund), und kannst ihn dann auch direkt in die Tonne schmeissen.


----------

